# Rhino Vivs vs Pro-Racks



## BK1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Undecided as to which to get, I'd love to hear peoples thoughts that have owned either!

Would be using them to keep dwarf boas/rainbow boas and a couple of adult male BCi's in. 

Looking at the 3ft x 420 Rhino vivs-










And this size pro rack-










With the Rhinos you see more of the snake as it's a 'normal' viv, but you still have the leaning in to clean out etc.
With the pro racks you don't see as much of the snake, but it's so easy to clean, just pull out, scoop up and job done.

pleas leave any advice/experience you have had with either type of housing.

Thanks


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

After buying a couple of Rhinovivs for my boas i decided i liked them so much i decided to buy the company! Feel free to contact us either by PM or through the website with any querries or questions and i promise we will give an open and honest answer.
For a male bci i would recommend the 920 x 600 x 300 which will last him a lifetime.Not only are Rhinos easy to clean but spacesaving and can be built to any size!


----------



## BK1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, ok to start off what would I be looking at for 5 of the 920 x 600 x 380 with stand and heat mats? 
Have some stats knocking about and have a mate with a van to collect 

PM me the price please.

Thanks


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## BK1 (Nov 4, 2008)

OK thanks looking now


----------



## BK1 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol just noticed Stu G and Andy G  So who is Alan that everyone talks about???

PS: I notice you are into boxing Andy, had a mate that went pro a few years back for a short time, Lee Holmes won 5 of his 6 pro fights...don't know if you know him? He was mates with Paul Lloyd.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Alan used to own Rhino Vivs, Stu and Andy G bought the company from him


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

BK1 said:


> lol just noticed Stu G and Andy G  So who is Alan that everyone talks about???
> 
> PS: I notice you are into boxing Andy, had a mate that went pro a few years back for a short time, Lee Holmes won 5 of his 6 pro fights...don't know if you know him? He was mates with Paul Lloyd.


Its as Mik3F says,Alan developed and owned Rhinovivs.He started it as he wanted somewhere to keep his own boa collection.As people came and saw the vivs they wanted them for themselves and Rhinovivs was born!
We got to know Alan through firstly buying a couple of vivs and then going back again and again for either vivs or his quality boas.Alan had decided he wanted to dedicate more of his time to other projects so offered us the opportunity to buy Rhinovivs,it wasnt a difficult decision for us and so we now own and run the company!
On a different note i dont know Lee Holmes but do remember Paul Lloyd quite well.If im correct wasnt he a batamweight British commonwealth and european champion who had the honour (or bad luck!) to share the ring with both a prime Marco Antonio Barrera and Tim Austin


----------



## BK1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahhh right, so you're not based in Liverpool any more then? If so that's a bugger as the quote was for collection 

You're bang on with Paul though, yes he did fight at bantamweight and he did fight those two guys  retired from one and tko on the other.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally would go with the rhino vivs, im not overly experienced lol, but id say its better to have a viv more to the habitat and slightly more difficult to clean, than a draw with hardly any lighting, hight or room for large hides and logs?
i may be completley wrong as im just judging from the pictured xD feel free to stone me if i am xxx


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello guys*

I agree with the comment on the idea of putting snakes in draws i think its cruel and cant see the difference between snakes in draws and battery farming. Hardly any light or room. Sure its easy to clean but if you love your animals then cleaning them out shouldnt be a chore! maybe i am out of order here but my snakes are pets not objects hence why they have a nice enclosure pictured below.

Which is for sale at the minute due to house move but another is being built as we speak! :bash:

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270062.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270063.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270064.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270065.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270066.jpg

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/a...5/SL270070.jpg


----------

